# "I only eat once a day"- Staying natural with Logan



## imabit2lil (Mar 19, 2018)

This week in Mortal Athlete we are sharing Logan's story.

https://youtu.be/ev8yP2zwYmc

He explains to you what he eats once a day and how he prefers healthy natural alternative to supplements and pills.

Don't let his size fool you, as Logan explains size does not matter! "Your workout is what you put in"; As he always pushes to his own personal limit and sets individual goals for himself to stay in shape.

Did Logan's story captivate you? Remember, this is what works for him and he shared this to encourage/motivate you to find what works for you!!

Be sure to LIKE SHARE and SUBSCRIBE.


Share your story at Mortalathlete@gmail.com and we may feature you in our next video!

Comment and let us know what you think!

Until then stay fit! 






Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


----------

